# Bmw 520d 2008 - Full Scratched



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

Many times when a car is scratched in a malicious manner is normal to have to be repainted and lose the original finish, in some cases can be fixed with many hours of work, that's what happened in this case. 
A BMW 520d 2008 was completely scratched on both sides, bonnet and roof.

Going straight to the PC after the earlier stages of preparing 
the bonnet with the normal succession of before and after.



































Because the paint was original the work was extremely time consuming and more complicated with the sanding and subsequent removal.


























The sides were scratched and even though it looked mission impossible we 
passed from this ...


























to something considerably better and corrected to 100%.


















5050




























































More of the sideway ...






















































































Trunk


































Scratches on the roof due to a small incident


















Corrected optics


















Detailed Wheels










Motor










After many hours here are the photos of showoff with Swissvax and Zaino





















































































































The car was delivered and managed to take some pictures.



















































Regards

Rui


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great results and improvement:thumb:


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

WOW!

Firstly, that is absolutely superb work mate - I can't imagine the customer's expression when he saw that.

Secondly, anyone who screws with another persons car should be hung up by the balls - pure jealousy. If I ever caught someone keying my motor, I swear I'd do time...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

As always rui, brilliant work! I hope your well. I'm going to come see you next time I'm in vilamoura


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

el mago Rui .... very nice work mate


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> Great results and improvement:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



bigalj said:


> WOW!
> 
> Firstly, that is absolutely superb work mate - I can't imagine the customer's expression when he saw that.
> 
> Secondly, anyone who screws with another persons car should be hung up by the balls - pure jealousy. If I ever caught someone keying my motor, I swear I'd do time...


The owner loved the work , thanks 



Miglior said:


> As always rui, brilliant work! I hope your well. I'm going to come see you next time I'm in vilamoura


Thanks man , im 300 kms away from Vilamoura in Lisboa , drop by if you can 



mike swell said:


> el mago Rui .... very nice work mate


Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

The gloss is unreal! Fabulous work, you've really done an amazing job. Incredible!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb...shine is amazing..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> The gloss is unreal! Fabulous work, you've really done an amazing job. Incredible!


It was a "Severe" paint correction and the shine was really great :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Superb...shine is amazing..


Thanks Guy


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

very impressive, nice work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*As usual Rui, impressive workmanship :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

cheffi said:


> very impressive, nice work!





Eurogloss said:


> *As usual Rui, impressive workmanship :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks Guys and yes this one was really painfull to do it..
PITA to fully correct a BMW clear coat


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Well done mate, most impressive!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top job ! Looks awesome 

Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ITHAQVA said:


> Well done mate, most impressive!!!!! :thumb:





Auto Detox said:


> Top job ! Looks awesome
> 
> Baz


Thanks and the next post is this one 


























Regards


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate, looks mint.


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

like new.......great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate, looks mint.





PATSIMINI said:


> like new.......great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tHANKS


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very shiny mate, good job.


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

great job!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Very shiny mate, good job.





mislavto said:


> great job!





matt_83 said:


> Fantastic work!


Thank You Guys


----------

